# Cracked offside wing mirror 2006 B544



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

Caught the offside mirror on gatepost and broke the glass. Slightly damaged the plastic but can probably repair myself. Any ideas where I can source new glass. Sent a picture to Micks Garage and they can’t help. The mirror is un heated and measures 365mm x 185 mm. I believe the glass has a plastic base and just pops out. Any ideas?


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I think they are the same as some DAF truck mirrors. Try googling it. Or there is this on e-bay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/1922544221...00448927&rlsatarget=pla-400358327881&abcId=11

If you don't want full mirror try phoning this company and see if they do the glass separately.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Make a cardboard template and wander into Halfords to find the wall full of mirror glass cut and shaped to fit allsorts.
To fix the glass, easily, look for some special non-acidic silicone meant for mirrors. DIY store. Easy.
Shouldn't costa fortuna !
Bill


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

Just looked this up on the web and it looks exactly the same as mine. As some of the plastic on mine is cracked then this would be a complete new unit. Not sure how it all comes apart, I believe the sections clip together but didn’t want to experiment as there are a few cracks in mine and I could have made it unusable. Will give them a ring on Monday and check the dimensions and if they are the same then I’ll order.
Brilliant, thanks very much, was worried the mirror may now not be available.


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

The previous post has come up with a possible solution. If not then your idea would be a good cheap solution. Really appreciate the replies.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Made to measure http://www.carwingmirrors.co.uk/custom-size-wing-mirror.aspx


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The lower section of one of my two part mirrors cracked when I was fitting my mirror guards. I just ordered a replacement from Ebay (around 3 quid) and stuck it over the original! It works fine and even still moves when I do the electric adjustment on it...

You would never know the old one was under the new one either.

Might be worth a try before you shell out big dosh?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Graham. Mine is one piece but the same principle applies. Mine suffered broken plastic as well so unlike everything else in life when it comes to my van I would like the plastic renewing so I may go for the expensive option. Worse than the broken plastic was my disbelief that I broke it in the first place. Whenever I walked past the damaged casing it would remind me of how stupid I am.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi I have replaced the mirror on my B544 2003 a couple of times, the mirrors are from Mercedes vans/ lorries, so I would go to your nearest merc commercial vehicle dealer part no MA001 811 43 33 £41.64 in October 2017
Smiler


----------

